# In Charm 'Cloud



## abax (May 20, 2022)

To whomever received the Paph. mentioned above from Ray: my half of the plant is in bud. Check your


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 21, 2022)

I got it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## abax (May 21, 2022)

So glad you have it, Mr. Cello. It's faithful bloomer every year with minimal care and a
lovely white flower.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 25, 2022)

Is it supposed to set buds/bloom at this time of the year? What is the full name?






















.


----------



## abax (May 25, 2022)

Tom, Linus has the tag that specifies the cross. Yes, the Paph. has always bloomed
in late spring/early summer.


----------



## incharm (May 27, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> Is it supposed to set buds/bloom at this time of the year? What is the full name?
> .


I registered the name "In-Charm Cloud" in 2006. It is (In-Charm White x godefroyae fma. alba).


----------



## Tom-DE (May 30, 2022)

incharm said:


> I registered the name "In-Charm Cloud" in 2006. It is (In-Charm White x godefroyae fma. alba).


Thank you very much for the info. I thought "Cloud" might be the clonal name because of the way she wrote it.
BTW, what is its normal blooming time for this cross in Taiwan? I expect its blooming time in the U.S. would be late fall or early winter...


----------



## incharm (May 30, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> Thank you very much for the info. I thought "Cloud" might be the clonal name because of the way she wrote it.
> BTW, what is its normal blooming time for this cross in Taiwan? I expect its blooming time in the U.S. would be late fall or early winter...


This cross is easy blooming. Once the new growth is mature, will coming bud. It is possible to bloom in late fall. In Taiwan, can see the flower from Oct. to June. I also have a few blooming or budding now.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 30, 2022)

Thank you for the info again.


----------



## abax (May 30, 2022)

I thank you as well. It's a lovely Paph. and it blooms easily every year without fail and
not in the best conditions in my greenhouse suited more for Phrags.


----------

